# Insurance



## Ildarado (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
Had a leak from roof on because of loose shingles during the wind,
Tried to claim insurance, but they said that they going to pay just for repair of lost shingles, even contractor from the insurance said that roof was done not good from the beginning, because who did it staple the shingles not nailed it, and he saw, that in a lot of different places start getting loose, but insurance company don’t want to pay for replacing the whole roof, because few years ago we replaced little portion of the siding that was next to part of the roof, and guys who did that had to replace one line of shingles, but at that time couldn’t find the exact color of the shingles and used the closest ones, which is very very little different from original ones, and the insurance company said that you were living with that for long time, so repair the loosen shingles and done. 
My question to you guys (as professionals) is it possible to make the insurance company to cover the roof replacement, or you think that it’s going to be still good to have it ???
Thanks in advance to all of you


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Possible? Maybe, depends on your carrier and who they send out to look at it. You could hire a public adjuster but no guarantee your claim won't will still get denied.


----------



## Ildarado (10 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Possible? Maybe, depends on your carrier and who they send out to look at it. You could hire a public adjuster but no guarantee your claim won't will still get denied.


Than you, roofmann


----------



## Bartiasrd (10 mo ago)

The insurance company will do everything possible not to incur additional costs. Therefore, if they have reasons to refuse to pay you for roof repairs, they will refuse even if you continue to look for a way out of the situation. Therefore, it is so important to choose an insurance company carefully comparing policies. For example, it was important for me to know how much does a wood stove increase home insurance, and I spent quite a lot of time studying insurance services in my area to decide on a policy. It is important, especially when you find yourself in your situation.


----------

